# Amazon bike stand showdown...which do you think is better? Sub $100.00



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everybody, I've been on a hunt to get myself a bike stand that is good enough quality but a decent price.

So far I've purchased both the Feedback BRS‑50R and the Feedback Sport Mechanic bike repair stand and as nice of quality they were, IMO for the price they are too pricey.

Both Feedback stands cannot hold the weight of my 42lb Norco shore if I want to make use of the 360 degree rotation and lock. I have made video and uploaded them to youtube for anybody that doesn't believe me.

So while I was looking at other options, I came across a very popular bike stand on Amazon.

The *Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike*
Amazon.com : Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike : Bike Workstands : Sports & Outdoors

and the
*BIKEHAND Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand rack Bike*
Amazon.com : BIKEHAND Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand rack Bike : Bike Workstands : Sports & Outdoors

Both are under 100.00 at this moment and both have a large amount of positive reviews.

I realize the are not Park quality but for the 'bang for your buck' type stand, they look very promising.

I was comparing both and I see that the Aluminum Cycle Pro does go 360 degrees and it seems to have teeth that lock the bike into the choosen position. The Bikehand stand also has angled teeth that look like it would hold it in place. This is something that the feedback stand does not have, very unfortunate.

Also, based on the photos, the Bikehand stand looks to have it's feet/legs spread out a bit wider, which to me looks like it would be more stable.

As I am a novice I am trying to find something decent.

Out of the two I listed on Amazon, I'd like to hear others feedback and what they think which one is better of the two.

Thank you


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

I have the Bikehand stand with a different label on it (Sette from PricePoint). It's met my needs for the last 3 years, no complaints, no concerns.


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

trboxman said:


> I have the Bikehand stand with a different label on it (Sette from PricePoint). It's met my needs for the last 3 years, no complaints, no concerns.


Is it fairly Solid/sturdy? How is the locking mechanism?

Would you be able to take a few photos of the stand? There are no photos of the bike stand on Google other then marketing photos.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Removed at the request of the OP. 
Sorry dude :nono:


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting the BIKEHAND workstand.


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I'm thinking about getting the BIKEHAND workstand.


I did purchase one and status is currently waiting to ship.
I will review it and post photos once I get it.

Here is a quick review I did of the feedback stand. It's a very nice quality stand but the 360 degree claims are hard to believe (maybe with a 15-25 lb bike)

FEEDBACK BRS?50R RECREATION BIKE REPAIR STAND - YouTube


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mrrhtuner said:


> Hey everybody, I've been on a hunt to get myself a bike stand that is good enough quality but a decent price.
> 
> So far I've purchased both the Feedback BRS‑50R and the Feedback Sport Mechanic bike repair stand and as nice of quality they were, IMO for the price they are too pricey.
> 
> ...


Both of your choices go 360. They have the same photos. They are the same stand with 2 different names aren't they?


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

Open up both links and pay a bit more attention. I also outlined their small differences.

Both look the same but aren't


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Pardon the messy shop.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mrrhtuner said:


> Open up both links and pay a bit more attention. I also outlined their small differences.
> 
> Both look the same but aren't


Ok, I never was much good at those "find the difference" games


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is a quick video of the Feedback Sport Mechanic stand. Not much difference between the Recreational and the Mechanic stand besides the tri-pod legs and the height adjustment.






Not satisfied with it for the price (169.00 + tax)

So I picked up the Bikehand bike stand today, got home and played with it before work.

My opinion so far? I'm a bit cautious of the plastic pieces but everything seems to work fine.

The 360 degree locking system actually works, granted this being all plastic I won't be flipping my bike vertically but the fact that the stand actually has a proper design is something I do like.

It is light, folds up small and is decent quality for the money.

I would rather purchase two of these in time for the price of one feedback that has difficulty keeping the bike level.





































Video to come.


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is a video of the stand that I made today:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for helping me make my stand purchase decision!


----------



## objectuser (Oct 27, 2013)

I have the first one. It does the job. I use it for both my mountain bike and our road bikes. Just have to adjust the clamp for the bigger/smaller tubes and I use the top tube on my mtb so I rotate the clamp 90. The magnetic tray is nice as well. No issues with it.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

mrrhtuner,
I have a question about the clamp in your latest video (and the previous ones I think). You mention that it is cumbersome to try and hold the bike in one hand and tighten the clamp with the other. In the video it sure does look cumbersome. 
Once you have the proper adjustment after the first time you mount the bike, can't you just leave it at that setting and flip the lever open and closed without having to screw it in or out? Doesn't the jaw open wide enough to remove the bike just by flipping the lever?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Another comment on the video. I understand your concern about trying to rotate your bike vertically (and I can't picture a reason why you would need to), but if I was going to try it I would clamp the bike by the top tube, not the seat post, which would keep the weight more centered above the feet, and would put a lot less torque on the clamp head.


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

smilinsteve said:


> mrrhtuner,
> I have a question about the clamp in your latest video (and the previous ones I think). You mention that it is cumbersome to try and hold the bike in one hand and tighten the clamp with the other. In the video it sure does look cumbersome.
> Once you have the proper adjustment after the first time you mount the bike, can't you just leave it at that setting and flip the lever open and closed without having to screw it in or out? Doesn't the jaw open wide enough to remove the bike just by flipping the lever?


I would need to play with it a bit more but the jaw does open up and spread but I've had difficulty lifting my bike and adjusting it. From what I've noticed, if I set it to how I like it then its hard to remove the bike post/put the bike back into it the next time, that's why I loosen it.

As I said, I just got it recently so it will take some getting used to. I'll give it a try later today and will post back here.

For the Feedback stands, you had to unscrew the clamp, no way around that.



smilinsteve said:


> Another comment on the video. I understand your concern about trying to rotate your bike vertically (and I can't picture a reason why you would need to), but if I was going to try it I would clamp the bike by the top tube, not the seat post, which would keep the weight more centered above the feet, and would put a lot less torque on the clamp head.


Hey, I'm new to this haha, I haven't played with it too much. Look at my video and my bike's frame. Trying to clamp it by the frame would be a bit of a challenge due to all the odd bends the frame has. Looking at it now, doesn't seem like I could get it held by the frame as the clamp is wider then the long parts on the frame before bends.


----------



## mrrhtuner (Jan 28, 2013)

We aren't talking about the feedback stands. I created this thread so others can look at other low cost alternative bike repair stands.

I'm sure the 300.00 feedback stand is even better, but that's not the point of this thread


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

mrrhtuner said:


> For the Feedback stands, you had to unscrew the clamp, no way around that.


 Not quite true.
The Feedback Pro Elite has a one handed quick release button on the clamp. Grab the bike, slap the button and out comes the bike. Clamping is just as easy, place the bike in the jaws, push the self ratcheting clamp in, let go of bike, give a quick spin to properly torque the clamp, and you are done. I can get a bike fully in, hands off, and back out of the stand in less than 5 seconds. By far the best feature of the stand, with the great supportive tripod base coming in second.

Yea its a $200 stand, but it's well worth it.


----------



## de8212 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just ordered the BikeHand stand. Thanks for the review.


----------

